# kit issue



## snave (26 Oct 2006)

i will be joining the army reserver in a few months here and i was wondering if you get your entire kit before u go to basic training? I have a pair of broken in MKIII boots and i want to know if i could bring them to basic training aswell. Please help me :'(


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Oct 2006)

You should get all of your kit except for your dress uniform (a.k.a. DEU), as long as the QM has everything in stock.

As long as the boots fit properly and can be polished to meet the staff's expectations, take them along.  But also take your new ones and start wearing them on alternate days to break them in.  Just in case the staff require it, be prepared to show the extra pair polished for inspection as well as the ones you were issued.


----------



## snave (26 Oct 2006)

ok thats sounds perfect considering i can make my boots shine like glass! thanx for the speady reply Mr .O'Leary.


----------

